# How to Stump Grind a 'Blown Over' Tree...



## DKdeOhio (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey all - 
I have a question regarding the removal of a stump on a tree (spruce) that blew over in a storm. Homeowner requested stump grinding on a spruce (approx. 3.5' DBH) that fell over over, pulling up the root system with it. The root system (including soil) is approx. 6'+ high. 
My question is: should I let the root system 'sit back down' and remove the stump via grinder, or just "take" the whole system (a heavy, big, soil-laden, root system that will leave a large gap in the yard.) Either way, I know this will not be a 'pretty job' when finished...
Sorry, no pix - my celly takes garbage pix in undesirable weather.
Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## andrewspens (Feb 12, 2008)

*Here is an idea*

The grinder will probably be pretty dangerous working on an unsecured stump. Maybe lay some cribbing down before you cut it loose from the trunk. That way you have some space to allow you to break most of the dirt free. Then get in there with the hardnose bars and garbage chains to cut the stump into managable pieces for loading into a trailer or whatever.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 12, 2008)

I have found it easier to grind out the uprooted stumps instead of dealing with disposal of the root ball and backfill. As for the how, I will start on an edge and work my way in from both sides, grinding and backfill as I move to center. You never want to place you or the machine in a position where if the thing lays back flat you are in the way. Be careful


----------



## okietreedude1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I ground out a couple of uprooted stumps this summer. the first I tried grinding comletely. What a headache!

The second, I ground at the two sides and the front that was still in the ground. I then started pushing w/ my skidder and finally got it to break free. Picked up the pieces and hauled them out. Probably took 1/2 the time as the first.


----------



## juststumps (Feb 12, 2008)

andrewspens said:


> The grinder will probably be pretty dangerous working on an unsecured stump. Maybe lay some cribbing down before you cut it loose from the trunk. That way you have some space to allow you to break most of the dirt free. Then get in there with the hardnose bars and garbage chains to cut the stump into managable pieces for loading into a trailer or whatever.



you might be there a long time doing it this way....garbage chain are garbage because they don't cut anymore !!!!! they sure as hell aren't going to cut,, roots caked with dirt !!!!! you might as well use a butter knife !!!!!

this is what i would do.....

if it flips into the hole by its self after cutting the trunk off,,, or you can flip it over,,,, flush it as low as you can ....grind from the uprooted side ,,,grind the roots off,, work the stump til it moves too much,,, then go around the stump and grind the remaining roots out...you will have a hunk of wood left,, that if you can't pick it up,, you can wedge and sledge,, or try to cut with beat chains to deal with the rest....

if you cant flip it,, start at the cut end,grind your way in,,,most of the dirt will shake off as you go....tie the guard up if you have to..go slow,, small passes...you might have to put up a wall of some sort ,,,stuffs going to fly...work your way thru the flare,,,and pick up chunks when your done....


----------



## ApexTreeService (Feb 16, 2008)

I just did one, start grinding somewhere, I was done in less than an hour in a blizzard.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 17, 2008)

juststumps said:


> you might be there a long time doing it this way....garbage chain are garbage because they don't cut anymore !!!!! they sure as hell aren't going to cut,, roots caked with dirt !!!!! you might as well use a butter knife !!!!!
> 
> this is what i would do.....
> 
> ...



I had one that like, where I tied up the guard. Rock went over the top of my plywood and nailed a 3rd story window at the far end of the building.

Depending on how large the stump is (the biggest one I did would have been a 4' fir stump if it was in the ground), you may need to come in at the sides and log end to create enough mulch to build a ramp so you can start working down from the top.


----------



## DKdeOhio (Mar 7, 2008)

*thanks for replies*

Hey guys, Thank you for the replies. Just wanted to give you a heads up to what I did - did not want to mess with grinding an unstable root system, so I had a crane pick the whole stump / root / dirt ball and haul it away. Nice and easy...
I do appreciate the replies, I learn everytime I'm on this site...


----------



## StihlRockin' (Mar 8, 2008)

After doing similar stumps over the many years I've been grinding, I came up with my own little thing that has served me well. Most all these stumps were pine...relating to the fact how their root structure is made and how it's easier for a superficial root system to be blown over.

First I'll dig out a little dirt on the exposed side, then I'll cut any roots with a lopper or chainsaw until I can't cut anymore. It helps to have a wire brush to remove some tough spots caked with sand/dirt. If you use a pick-axe or grub hoe to pound away at some roots, it knocks additional dirt off and you can cut more. I like to then remove some additional dirt from underneath if I can and then make any last root cuts. This whole procedure only takes a few minutes. If it takes longer, the stump is a Sequoia or you need practice. LOL!

Then I go make a cut to separate the trunk from the root ball. Many times I've had the stump/root ball tip right back into it's own hole! Because I removed the excess roots and dirt, it's easier for the whole thing to go back in. And if it doesn't flop back, I can lift up on the stump part from the other side and tip it right in again! I usually leave 3' to 6' feet of stump so I have something to lift up on if I need to.

After it tips back, I cut the stump as low as I can, then go about grinding the stump as if nothing happened. I do keep a close eye out when the stump starts to get loose. Usually I can catch it before it breaks completely loose and can manipulate it out, but if I don't it dis-lodges and sits there or gets thrown to the back of the protective skirting.(I try and keep the underside clear to have room for chips/mulch)

It's a method that has worked great for me. May want to implement it some day when the situation arises.

*Stihl*Rockin'


----------

